# Raccoon



## jdmc0 (Jun 10, 2007)

Something was getting my chickens so i set a live trap.  So far i've caught two raccoons.. skinned, gutted, quartered , frooze.  Anyone here ever smoke a raccoon?  I'm thinking of adding it to the smoker this weekend.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 10, 2007)

I found this site for cooking coon ... http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zracoon.html
Looks like most recipes call for some type of boiling or stewing ... but I figure you could shorten that down or just cook 'low n slow' ...
Hope you remembered to remove the musk/scent glands and fat.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 10, 2007)

Welcome to my hometown
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.coonsupper.com/


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 10, 2007)

i never smoked a coon but i hear they taste like chicken... har har


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

Can you really eat coons? When I was a kid there were alot of competition coon dog hunters but they never ate them. Never liked that idea. Hunting is for food not sport! 

That should get a rise going! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Squeezy ole buddy ...

You figured it out! What did you do to order the smoker?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 10, 2007)

Gee mom! ... I thought you'd never ask? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I ordered it from Amazon as per your suggestion (thank you very much ) and am having it delivered to my wife's daughter's place in Wisconsin ... should have it by the end of July!

Cool eh? ... and thanks again!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 11, 2007)

Congrats on the new smoker Squeezy! Did you get the free shipping?

I'd have asked sooner but I was at a basketball game just got home an hour ago. We lost ...


----------



## jdmc0 (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks for the replies


----------



## squeezy (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes my dear, I got the free shipping, now I hope it arrives in time!
Delivery is between July 16 & 24 and I return home on the 28th ... should be OK


----------



## Deer Meat (Jun 11, 2007)

I would try it, But it would be hard getting past the visions of those little critters snacking in a dumpster behind a fast food joint
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





my 2 cents


----------



## dacdots (Jun 11, 2007)

DEERMEAT.Ive yet to smoke a coon but have ate a few.Id think you would want to cook it like a roast first in water with some taters,carrots etc.to tenderize the coon,they can be tough.Then maybe a couple hours on the smoker for flavor.


----------



## jdmc0 (Jun 19, 2007)

Raccoon was pretty much a hit.  I ended up parboiling for 4 hours with a cup of butter dash of salt/garlic/ and a bay leaf on friday.  I removed the pot and put in the fridge.  Saturday morning I remove pot skim off the grease from the top and put the pieces on the smoker for 3 hours then the pieces went back into the pot and simmered.  What really suprised me about the whole deal was that the kids really liked it. It ended up being very tender (kids deboned what was left yesterday) and tasty.  I think i will pour some head country bbq on whats left and have a few sandwhiches with it til its gone.  I have another in the freezer may try a whole different approach with the next one.
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## goat (Jun 19, 2007)

I think I will go cook a steak.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 19, 2007)

*Me too !   ....*


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 19, 2007)

Always figured they were too hard to keep lit.


----------



## ultramag (Jun 19, 2007)

Nah, once you get them lit they take of runnin' and fan the flames.


----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

With all the chicken that coon has been eating it should taste like chicken!


----------



## linescum (Jun 24, 2007)

hehehe i would have figured it would be like cooking carp on a board and throw the carp away and eat the board


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 24, 2007)

LMAO, I'm with you linescum


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 24, 2007)

not sure about racoon but i saw a mammoth groundhog today & thought about the possibilities...


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 25, 2007)

I would try it  but dont think I would smoke one before I know if it was what I liked I just dont like to waste anything


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 25, 2007)

Cowboy thats when a full smoker really comes in handy!

JD - Was it dark meat like beef or white meat like pork? I didn't expect it to be fatty, but I guess it was if you had to skim the grease off. Glad you and the family enjoyed it and thanks for posting the results!


----------

